# BMI box mod



## jlw777 (7/11/15)

Was chatting to an overseas friend and he said he just bought a BMI box mod. With current exchange rate it worked out to be over 6k.

What's so special about it in terms of functionality besides it is made in usa?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

jlw777 said:


> Was chatting to an overseas friend and he said he just bought a BMI box mod. With current exchange rate it worked out to be over 6k.
> 
> What's so special about it in terms of functionality besides it is made in usa?



Personally I think the box looks really big and ugly! Can't see why someone would pay that much for that mod... especially seeing there are a couple of nice looking DNA200 mods around.

I don't get it either!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/11/15)

Wonder how much they will charge for the TC version

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (7/11/15)

I think its just one of those things, that the majority of people won't get. Like fancy sneakers that cost 1000's of dollars.


----------

